# Hello there



## Jdub

Hi everyone! I was on here a few years ago when I was going through my wife's affair and I received a ton of help. I still have an occasional flashback but 6+ years after D-day I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Spicy

Welcome back! You can help others!


----------



## MattMatt

Good to hear from you again.


----------

